# I'm A Proximity Shooter !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, you heard it right, I put most of my shots at about 30 yds or so in the local area of where I'm aiming. I'm much, much better than I was a few years ago for sure but nothing like the shooters most of you guys are.

I was out shooting today and most of the shots are in about a foot+ square at around the 28 yard area, sometimes I hit but most often it is a miss, but not a huge miss. I would say that if a Starling landed where I was shooting he would be in danger of me hitting him, but it is not a sure thing :- )

I can say that I have been trying to work on my anchor point just behind my ear lobe and just barely touching it with the tip of my middle finger which greatly keeps the highs and lows down and the draw length consistent. I also don't hold very long as I don't want to loose power in the elastic by holding and aiming. For a pure target shooter that does not matter much, but for a guy that messes around and sometimes uses his sling for pest situations, I would rather work on accuracy and being able to get the shot off reasonably fast.

I'm heading out in the am tomorrow just to work on my hold while trying to be more constant. I will be shooting BB's as they are cheap as heck, fly very fast and a BB sling is easy to pull back using light single tubes.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did some more practicing today with BB's and some 5/16" ball. It sure is nice to pull back a single 2040 and let that BB rocket ship to its destination. Shot a few 5/16" also and needless to say they were no slouch either. I do need to spend a few hours at a target with a backdrop at about 15 yards and just work on form, If I did that I'm sure my shooting would greatly improve as right now I'm not as precise as I should be with my aiming point on the top fork, hence the reason I believe I'm always close and hitting sometimes.

I plan on going out next week, (if the wind is not bad) and just doing that. I'm sure my shooting will benefit greatly if I *seriously* put in the practice, right now I go out in the boonies and shoot to have some relaxation time from the stresses at work, but I honestly need to step my accuracy game up a bit ...... no not to be a great SS shooter, but I do want more accuracy out of my game so I can be more proud of the way I shoot.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot today using 5/16 steel at a lasered 25 yards with 2040 tubes. Was shooting at a soup can and 90 % my shots were soup can high and either to the right or left, up to about 6 inches on either side.

To tell you the truth I was pretty impressed. I draw to the bottom of my ear lobe and have always just messed around, this was actually the first time I had a target and a paper backstop to really see where I was actually shooting and took it seriously.

Todays practice reaaly has me excited that I may be better then I think I am 

I will go out again tomorrow !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot again, and although OK, I'm going out tomortow and I'm going to try different shooting styles.

I may anchor much higher, eye level and look through the forks, I may try pure instinctive like I used to shoot. I got to have power and speed and be "THERE" at around 25-30 yards.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tossed and turned all night thinking about my shooting and stuff I was going to try today .. well I tried it and I'm back to basics. Shooting gangsta, anchor just touching the ear lobe and the aiming point slightly above the tube connection point. (using a Chinese tube sling). I was shooting around the 15-25 yard range today, trying to get a feel for aiming height. I'm also trying to keep a steady hold and not start any slingshot movement before I actually release the ammo.

The only thing I did not do is shoot without twisting the pouch. Since I got into slingshots again about 5 or 6 years ago, I started twisting the pouch, I wonder if twisting the pouch could be causing some of my side to side shots as the tubes are not lined up directly over each other ... I don't know ?

Was shooting 2040 looped and 5/16" steel, and a micro fiber pouch. MOST of my shots are pretty good height wise, I just need to tighten things up. I'm learning a lot by shooting a target with a backstop that shows my misses, It is extremely helpful. needless to say I'll be at it again tomorrow.

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I twist the pouch all the time . Doesn't effect my left to right or up and down shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

On most people the bottom of the ear and the corner of the mouth are on the same plane. Try that and see if it is more consistent. Make sure your release is as perfect as you can get it. Sounds like you have been at it quite a while, you may have picked up some goofy habit that is hard to find.

I really admire the fact that you are striving to improve. Hang in there.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hang in there I enjoy your post, so keep at it please


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

As long as your having fun. Keep shooting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i do a 90* twist on ott all the time but not on ttf. i also vary my anchor point between corner of the lip to earlobe.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wll said:


> Ya, you heard it right, I put most of my shots at about 30 yds or so in the local area of where I'm aiming. I'm much, much better than I was a few years ago for sure but nothing like the shooters most of you guys are.
> 
> I was out shooting today and most of the shots are in about a foot+ square at around the 28 yard area, sometimes I hit but most often it is a miss, but not a huge miss. I would say that if a Starling landed where I was shooting he would be in danger of me hitting him, but it is not a sure thing :- )
> 
> ...


those days your not shooting as good your thinking about that icecream mate or beer lol


----------

